# New cheap method for making lithium batteries



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Scientists at MIT have developed a new method of manufacturing lithium ion batteries that will cut the cost in half. They are targeting $100/kwh by 2020, starting with large-format storage batteries:

http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/manufacturing-lithium-ion-battery-half-cost-0623

The exciting thing about this battery development, is they've already taken out their patents and spun off a company. The numbers are based on a test run of 10,000 batteries on a prototype assembly line... not grabbing numbers out of the air and yelling "A 30,000% IMPROVEMENT IN TEH BATTARIES!" to the news media.

Incidentally, this is the same group at MIT that spun off A123.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

This one sounds like real news, unlike most of the stories you hear from university research lab publicists.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah looks like I reposted news on this, just had a newer posting date.


----------

